

ASK PG - Startup Partnerships with Institution companies - jrreynolds

Hey Paul,<p>I am meeting with the CEO of Delta at the Montana Jobs Summit on Sept. 16th and I wanted to hear your feedback on partnerships between startups and major established companies?  Our ideal partner would be Hipmunk or AirBnb but haven&#x27;t been unable to reach their founders.<p>Questions for you:
1. What are your opinions on this type of partnership?
2. How would you shape the conversation to lead to potential future opportunities?
3. I want to show them how we can help their guests with our service.  What kinds of questions will expose problems they are seeking solutions to.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;bit.ly&#x2F;13tn2SC<p>I am leaving a link to our private page on AngelList if you are interested in reviewing.  I will be submitting our application to YC in the coming days, however because of the timing of this opportunity, I am hoping to hear some feedback from your position.<p>Thank you,
Jerry R. Reynolds
======
pg
Chasing partnerships is usually a mistake for startups.

~~~
the_watcher
The right approach would be to treat it like sales right? If you are chasing
partners, ask yourself whether your customer is the partner or whoever you are
providing the partner.

~~~
jfoster
I think what he means is that partnerships are a distraction for startups.

